# Free Force-on-Force Video now available!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A new Police Officers Safety Association (POSA) video training program, Force-on-Force Simulation Instructor, is now available free of charge online.

The 50 minute program is available for viewing or download by law enforcement officers at POSA's website, www.posai.org. A certificate of completion is also available for a nominal fee, after completing a written test.

This is the pioneering Simulation Instructor program developed by the Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms Instructors & Armorers Association, and now offered free through POSA. This program was developed three years ago when it became clear that Airsoft technology would make force-on-force simulation training practical for all agencies to undertake, and that a better protocol for maintaining safety was necessary if we were not to loose more than the approximately two officers a year that are currently killed in force-on-force simulations.

A physical DVD is also available for a nominal donation of $5.00 (to cover duplication and shipping), using the DVD order form available on the POSA website.

This material is restricted to law enforcement, and law enforcement status is verified through PoliceOne.com. Officers who are not registered members of PoliceOne, the most comprehensive law enforcement portal on the web, should avail themselves of the opportunity, since PoliceOne membership is also free of charge.

Additional full-length video programs available on the POSA websiteâ?"also free of chargeâ?"include Disarming/Retention, Close Quarter Shooting, and Edged Weapons Skills. Also available free on the POSA site are video tips, on a spectrum of use of force subjects.

The Police Officers Safety Association is a 501 (c )(3) non-profit organization that offers free and low-cost advanced education and training to increase the safety and effectiveness of law enforcement officers.


----------

